# URGENT HELP! VPS Speed is Good but STILL PROBLEM



## Weoxo (Aug 18, 2015)

Hello friends, I need Help. I have vps from Ovh and Speed is something like 

Testing download speed........................................
Download: 124.87 Mbit/s
Testing upload speed..................................................
Upload: 111.87 Mbit/s



and my Internet Connection Speed is



But when i try to Upload something on my Vps via FTP It take more then 1 hour whatever file size is just 50 mb

and also if i download something in my vps it's just 25/kbps



PLEASE HELP ME IF ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT.


----------



## Nett (Aug 18, 2015)

Are you located anywhere near Canada?


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 18, 2015)

No, I am in Estonia in Europe


----------



## Nett (Aug 18, 2015)

These two places are more than 6000km away from each other so it is not possible to reach full speed. Have you tried OVH France?


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 18, 2015)

Yes! it's OVH France. and also I upload my Templete on website but It's just opening index page other pages not opening just saying this


----------



## Nett (Aug 18, 2015)

The IP geolocates to Canada though?


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 18, 2015)

YEs! before it was working prefect but now I have got this problem


----------



## MannDude (Aug 19, 2015)

Are you still experiencing issues?


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 19, 2015)

Yeah!!! it was urgent to solve but no one help me to solve so i buy new vps from other host.. but on my old server still i have same problem.


----------



## AshleyUK (Aug 19, 2015)

Weoxo said:


> Yeah!!! it was urgent to solve but no one help me to solve so i buy new vps from other host.. but on my old server still i have same problem.



Seems to me like at one point you was using a VPS in OVH France, however you now have a VPS in OVH CA, which is a large distance network wise, can you run a trace route to your VPS IP?


----------



## Weoxo (Aug 24, 2015)

It's ok Now It's Solved! actually there was problem with Firewall and that's why my VPS was not giving more then 25/kbps, Anyway Thanks Everyone to help


----------

